# EPSON 8100 is it right for my application



## ACE23 (Jun 25, 2010)

I've found the EPSON 8100 1080 for $1329 shipped. Its going in a room where the lens will be 13"5 from the wall, my seating is 13Ft away and I'm trying to achieve 100-120' screen I just have not decided. I will have total light control off the room through blackout curtains/existing blinds/and dimming. The system will be used for Playstation 3 and Movies exclusively. Is this my best option on the market as far as quality and performance because it fits right in with my price range? Also what is a recommended ceiling mount?
Thanks


----------



## skpamnani (Jun 29, 2010)

I think yes although i m new to this projector hobby too...its got great reviews n very good pics at projectorreviews. I hope this helps n can u please tell me where u found it as i m looking for a sub $1000 Pj n might find a good deal at that place.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

You really should check out projectorcentral, where you can input your criteria and check most projector's for throw, screen size, ambient light, etc. Looks like a of a deal on a 1080 projector, though.


----------



## ACE23 (Jun 25, 2010)

ironglen said:


> You really should check out projectorcentral, where you can input your criteria and check most projector's for throw, screen size, ambient light, etc. Looks like a of a deal on a 1080 projector, though.


Okay I have already been there and done that. I just wasn't sure if it was dead on accurate or just a rough estimate. I think I was at 110" if they projector was mounted 13"6 away.


----------



## ACE23 (Jun 25, 2010)

skpamnani said:


> I think yes although i m new to this projector hobby too...its got great reviews n very good pics at projectorreviews. I hope this helps n can u please tell me where u found it as i m looking for a sub $1000 Pj n might find a good deal at that place.


I just searched and found it through amazon


----------



## skpamnani (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks. I would really appreciate a link but since i cant post a link i dont expect one


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Some of the manufacturers have their own calculator and/or can verify your needs. Otherwise, someone else that has the same install will have to chime in, sorry. LCD projectors tend to be much more lenient in their setup due to greater lens zoom, as well as vertical and horizontal offset adjustments, and I've seen members comment on their satisfaction with epson projectors.


----------



## ACE23 (Jun 25, 2010)

ironglen said:


> Some of the manufacturers have their own calculator and/or can verify your needs. Otherwise, someone else that has the same install will have to chime in, sorry. LCD projectors tend to be much more lenient in their setup due to greater lens zoom, as well as vertical and horizontal offset adjustments, and I've seen members comment on their satisfaction with epson projectors.


I have a PM into an individual that has the same projector and is throwing a 120" screen in a room similar to mine so we will see. I have a question in regards to what I read on the EPSON online manual....it mentions lens shifting vertical and horizontal....Does this mean that I can mount the projector and adjust the picture horizontally and actually move it left and right off center of the projector? Reason i ask is that my mounting location has a wall that meets close to it and I'm afraid that the projectors picture might clip the side of the wall. Here is a small demonstration picture that I drew to help understand. Do you see how I'm afraid the actual picture projected might clip where the wall meets to the right of the projector? Moving the projector out even with where the wall comes out would solve the problem but that would mean mounting the projector 2FT more forward than I need. If the lens shifting does what I interpret from reading it, then it seems I can simply shift the picture to the left to clear the wall or I could simply mount the projector further to the left and shift the picture to the right to center the picture on the wall. Sorry if that is a load of confusement just trying to explain


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for the helpful drawing. Yes, lens shift allows a certain 'fudge' ability, either vertically or horizontally- very useful for mounting in real homes. You can therefore offset the projector a bit, while projecting the image on your desired surface. The projector should have a spec for the amount it can offset- the ones I've seen have more offset than most would require.

You'll likely want to mount it slightly away to the left as you say, then shift the image slightly to the right to compensate. You're right about the distance- you can't deviate beyond the limits, period. I read somewhere that it is ideal to mount the projector so that the zoom is in the middle of it's range, not necessary by any means, but preferable.


----------



## ACE23 (Jun 25, 2010)

ironglen said:


> Thanks for the helpful drawing. Yes, lens shift allows a certain 'fudge' ability, either vertically or horizontally- very useful for mounting in real homes. You can therefore offset the projector a bit, while projecting the image on your desired surface. The projector should have a spec for the amount it can offset- the ones I've seen have more offset than most would require.
> 
> You'll likely want to mount it slightly away to the left as you say, then shift the image slightly to the right to compensate. You're right about the distance- you can't deviate beyond the limits, period. I read somewhere that it is ideal to mount the projector so that the zoom is in the middle of it's range, not necessary by any means, but preferable.


Thanks for setting that straight for me. I was not sure if I interpreted it correctly. I'm looking forward to this project. Just taking it one step at at ime and making sure get quality over just a big screening room that is not thought out well.:T


----------



## LRF (Jul 13, 2010)

It may be, as long as you are willing to live with questionable lamp life. Try Googling for 8100 lamp life problems. You'll find numerous complaints. Personally, I'd not buy mine again, despite being happy with the quality of picture, brightness, etc. My first lamp lasted 600 hours, about 5 months averaging 4 hours a day usage, which is beyond the Epson 90 day lamp warranty. Apparently, this problem is common enough that if you push, Epson service will extend a courtesy replacement, but you better hope they send the correct bulb, because if they don't, their policy is not to trust the customer, and make you wait until they receive the incorrect bulb back before sending a new replacement. I have been out of service for more than a week, waiting for a bulb. Then the question is how long will the replacement last. Given the relative newness of the product, not too many folks have gone over a 1000 hours total time, but I found at least one complaint online where they reported failure of a second bulb in 100s of hours. A far cry from the advertised 4000 hours. I guess you can take your chances, but I wouldn't.


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

Your gonna love it, and dont get too wrapped up in bulbs because you only hear the bad stories and no bulb comes with a promise. Its just some of the gamble with Projectors. Dont turn it on and off quickly, if your watching it and need to do something for and hour or two simply let it play...........its better than multiple start ups. Never turn it on for atleast an hour after power down is a good rule to live by aswell.
Some bulbs are gonna last a long long time and some simply wont.......just cross that bridge when you get to it.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

LRF, is this your personal experience? Please separate out what you have heard and tell where so that others can check it out for themselves, and state what is your direct experience so that it is clear what is fact and what is your interpretation of what you have heard or read.

I have not seen reports of such problems with the Epson, and if Epson is accomodating customers with lamp replacements OOW, it seems that they should be recognized for doing the right thing.

Regardless, please post your personal experience in the Epson thread in the Manufacturer and Vendor Reference Information forum. It is most likely to be of value to others there. Just the facts, however, no heresay.


----------



## NealLauderman (Jul 30, 2010)

If you haven't bought it yet you can get it for $1,193.08 with free shipping on Amazon


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

You can get it cheaper than that from Visual Apex, a forum sponsor, and not have to deal with Amazon. They also have great deals packaging with screens, and have excellent customer service.


----------



## NealLauderman (Jul 30, 2010)

Good to know because I am in the market. Do you deal with someone from the forum or just through their website?


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

lcaillo said:


> LRF, is this your personal experience? Please separate out what you have heard and tell where so that others can check it out for themselves, and state what is your direct experience so that it is clear what is fact and what is your interpretation of what you have heard or read.
> 
> I have not seen reports of such problems with the Epson, and if Epson is accomodating customers with lamp replacements OOW, it seems that they should be recognized for doing the right thing.
> 
> Regardless, please post your personal experience in the Epson thread in the Manufacturer and Vendor Reference Information forum. It is most likely to be of value to others there. Just the facts, however, no heresay.


This is a documented issue on the net. I've yet to hear of a case where they won't replace the lamp free of charge even after the 90 days. I'm concerned about the issue myself as this is the target PJ for me to replace mine when my bulb goes out. I will advise people to always, always have a spare lamp with life on it when using a PJ based setup. Lamps normally go out when it is most inconvenient.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

lsiberian said:


> This is a documented issue on the net. I've yet to hear of a case where they won't replace the lamp free of charge even after the 90 days. I'm concerned about the issue myself as this is the target PJ for me to replace mine when my bulb goes out. I will advise people to always, always have a spare lamp with life on it when using a PJ based setup. Lamps normally go out when it is most inconvenient.


What does "documented" mean and where? Facts, please.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

lcaillo said:


> What does "documented" mean and where? Facts, please.


http://www.projectorcentral.com/epson_8100_home_cinema_projector.htm read the comments. There are a lot about lamp issues. I've also read it on other forums where Epson's are more prevalent. In every case the lamp went out prematurely(within the 1st 1000 hours) In every case after and before the 90 day warranty expired Epson replaced them which says a lot about a company. 

Also on projector.com the 8100 received a very unfavorable review compared to the Mitsu 3800. That being said in situations where you are doing a rear shelf mount or need flexible placement. LCD is the way to go.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

If you don't need flexible placement capabilities this is the deal right now IMO
http://www.visualapex.com/Mitsubishi/Projector-Specifications.asp?For-The=HC3800

Extra lamp and exceptional picture quality.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I agree that the Mits is a great choice. I just have to be careful not to assume problems like those suggested with the Epson lamp life are pervasive when we really don't know the whole story. The reality is tha all manufacturers have lamps that do not last more than a few hundred hours. They also have lamps that last several times the expected life. Many have has episodic problems with lamp life that were due to bad batches of lamps from a supplier. We see "problems" with products reported all the time on the internet that really trace back to a few noisemakers that had an issue. It is very hard to make much from user reports of lamp life. I would talk to some dealers and distributors that sell the product and ask what kinds of complaints and returns they have experienced compared to other products. Frankly, unless you are going to calibrate the units professionally or with pro equipment, I like the Mits better for most people. The Epson looks better after calibration, IME, with respect to color reproduction.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

lcaillo said:


> I agree that the Mits is a great choice. I just have to be careful not to assume problems like those suggested with the Epson lamp life are pervasive when we really don't know the whole story. The reality is tha all manufacturers have lamps that do not last more than a few hundred hours. They also have lamps that last several times the expected life. Many have has episodic problems with lamp life that were due to bad batches of lamps from a supplier. We see "problems" with products reported all the time on the internet that really trace back to a few noisemakers that had an issue. It is very hard to make much from user reports of lamp life. I would talk to some dealers and distributors that sell the product and ask what kinds of complaints and returns they have experienced compared to other products. Frankly, unless you are going to calibrate the units professionally or with pro equipment, I like the Mits better for most people. The Epson looks better after calibration, IME, with respect to color reproduction.


Well I'd certainly not call the problem pervasive, and Epson has a very good track record for long term reliability IME even with lamps. I do know they've honored their end of the deal as well as any company can. The reality with all budget products is that there is a greater risk for problems. To lower prices you have to cut costs. However you won't find a better deal feature wise at the price point. I wish I could use the Mits myself because of the free spare lamp, but I'll be getting the Epson when my current lamp goes out.


----------



## ACE23 (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm going to check out the Visualapex website this afternoon. I think I still will be going with the Epson 8100 as I need some flexible placement options. UPDATE: As of this weekend I purchased my stereo system, painted my walls/ceiling/trim, hung up rods and curtains. Still have to have carpet put down and figure out my game plan on my screen and then purchase the projector


----------



## LRF (Jul 13, 2010)

lcaillo said:


> LRF, is this your personal experience? Please separate out what you have heard and tell where so that others can check it out for themselves, and state what is your direct experience so that it is clear what is fact and what is your interpretation of what you have heard or read.
> 
> I have not seen reports of such problems with the Epson, and if Epson is accomodating customers with lamp replacements OOW, it seems that they should be recognized for doing the right thing.
> 
> Regardless, please post your personal experience in the Epson thread in the Manufacturer and Vendor Reference Information forum. It is most likely to be of value to others there. Just the facts, however, no heresay.


Sorry to have taken so long to followup, I had not been getting posting notification despite being subscribed to this thread.

I thought I was ABUNDANTLY clear on what was my personal experience. I said I had a bulb failure at ~600 hours, PERSONAL EXPERIENCE. I had to PUSH Epson support to get them to replace it for free, initially they said I was out of warranty, only after escalation did they connect me with a "lamp issues specialist", PERSONAL EXPERIENCE. I said they sent me the wrong bulb, and wouldn't send another one until they received the wrong one back, resulting in extra delay. In all, it took nearly 3 weeks to receive a replacement, PERSONAL EXPERIENCE. I said I came across lots of complaints about Epson 8100 lamp life in multiple forums online. That's a fact. I did not provide a link to them, as THIS forum will not allow posting of links by people with only a few posts, like myself. I did describe how to find them by simply typing a search string into Google. I decided to follow up today and in the avsforum (I can't insert the link but google avsforum, first link shown) you can find a thread "Epson HC 8100 lamp hours/ lamp problems" to see an example of a survey conducted to try to document actual user experience. Informally counting the problems, I came across 19 reports of premature bulb failure, 4 with multiple bulbs failing, and 11 reports of no problems. All FACTS. Admittedly a self-selected sample biased towards complaints, but definitely a pattern. More complaints can be found in other forums, again, not a statistically valid sample (possible duplicates), but suggestive of a real problem. What suggests it even more is the FACT that Epson has at least ONE "lamp issues specialist" who is authorized to replace lamps out of warranty. Now for the HEARSAY. Perusal of other user reports online will reveal that some of them have had their claims denied, and reports of limitations of the out of warranty replacements. I think it is fair to credit Epson for dealing with an apparent problem through out of warranty replacement, but it seems pretty clear to me that there are limits to that program which are significantly LESS than the advertised 4000 hours. I will also post a followup to the suggested other part of this forum.

I find it interesting that you would question my facts and claim to have heard NO reports of failures. What are YOUR facts? Do you have a financial interest in selling/promoting Epson gear?


----------

